Ask HN: Which APIs do you dislike? Why? - uptownfunk
======
psv1
\- The Elasticsearch DSL is obscure on good days and makes absolutely no sense
on others.

\- Matplotlib - both the object-oriented api and pyplot - I need to look up
the same things over and over again

\- More generally - any Python/R function that has only (args, kwargs) or
(...) as parameters in its documentation

------
dinkleberg
The Atlassian apis. They are prone to making breaking changes or just removing
some endpoints altogether. Disappointing when you are relying on their api
being stable to do part of your work.

------
billconan
don't like

vulkan,

rapidjson,

libgit2,

for the first 2, they are too verbose.

for the last, I have trouble translating git command into api calls. They
don't seem to match well.

